# Data Backup Question



## syre (Dec 28, 2007)

I am looking to go all digital with paperwork, receipts, pictures, etc over the next few months. I have a couple external HD's I use for backing up my computers but was wondering what the best long-term method of securing data these days is.

I'm looking for something that can be secured in a fireproof safe that can easily be updated as new information is backed up. Not huge amounts of data, 10s of gigs not hundreds or terabytes.

Would a large USB thumb drive be a good bet or another external HD be better?

Years ago I heard a lot about misconceptions on the long term effectiveness of digital where forms would deteriorate over time and not recommended so just wanted to see what todays recommendations were. 

Thanks!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi syre :wave:

I wouldn't rely on USB-sticks for back-up storage, they're superb for carrying large files around, but still too 'temperamental' for permanent storage of essential files.

DVDs are still a good bet for backups, OK they're not as permanent as supposed, only lasting approx 50 years(ish) before they deteriorate. Their only 'down-side' is that future DVD-players might have difficulty reading them - That happens even now though, I've got some 10-12 year-old DVDs that were burnt on my old PC, but my 3-4 year-old PC's DVD-drive can't read 'em. Oddly though, Mrs WereBo's 10-month old Toshiba laptop can read them perfectly...... 

HDs are good for large quantities of data, but more expensive than DVDs. Their only down-side is if the tech changes in the future (i.e. SATA-whatever's next), you'll need to transfer the data to a new drive.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one thing to consider about fireproof safes, they are not heat proof... not good for discs and drives. You may want to consider online storage.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree, a fire safe won't save anything.

And regardless of the media type that you choose, you should have at least two copies of important data. With one copy being kept offsite (ie: different location).


----------



## syre (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you! Was kinda thinking HD would be the safest and as easily accessible as online storage is I am still not comfortable letting someone else have protected information that may or may not survive long term. I will def. consider an offsite location and probably just have to change formats every few years.

Thanks again!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome :smile: - If your problem's solved, you can mark the thread <Solved> using the 'Thread Tools' button, near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------

